# "Time To Prepare" Formeron Dienazone Stano



## JAKE THE SNAKEY (May 16, 2014)

Orbit Nutrition thanks for hooking up the 10% off!!!

2 Week Pre Cycle 
6 Week Cycle 
4 Week Pct

Dienazone 0/0/1.5/1.5/1.5/1.5/1.5/1.5ml 6weeks
Stano 2caps 0/0/300/300/300/300/300/300mg 6weeks
Formeron 2Pumps 2/2/3/3/3/3/3/3ml 2 weeks pre cycle 6weeks on cycle

Pct Torem 120/90/60/30
?
?


Right now im am in the end of my pct from my last cycle got about 2 weeks left all i have is Torem need Formeron!!


----------

